# Sample business proposal



## youngjim23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a business proposal template


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

The SBA website has some samples/templates. Also, do a Google or Yahoo search on business plan template or sample business plan. You should find several to choose from.


----------



## utemtu (Mar 3, 2008)

are you looking for a Business Plan template, or a Business Proposal (as used in the sales process) template??

(I can probably help you out with either, PM me if you like)


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I use to have one on my site but I lost it when i transferred to a new hosting service.

I found it on this site a while back and it asks a lot of great questions. I'm going to search my hard drive for it and post it on my site if I find it.

Also know that a business plan is just so you have a better idea about where your going. You have to roll with the punches and constantly reevaluate what you once thought.


----------



## Blood-Works (Sep 10, 2008)

I used Business Plan Pro 2007 to make my plan. It has quite a few sample plans. It will create an outline of all the components you need for the plan, will tell you what should be in each spot, and give example text from fake companies. It'll also automatically generate graphs and a table of contents.

I really had no idea what I was doing before I started writing my plan, but that program made it ten times easier. You should look into it.


----------

